# Fire Code book for Dummies



## YFD797 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have all the Building, Residential and Fire code books but being new in my FP Unit I haven't taken the codes classes yet and looking these things up seems like you need a doctrine right now.

Is there a layman's type book out there, or a quick search guide that I could quickly index a certain topic and it could give me the basics real quick and then maybe reference the real code and book?

I'm trying to put together a quick cheat sheet for myself like these. I'm not sure they are worded correctly but I remember my experience by going to this crappy quick guide.

1.  Smoke detectors in every bedroom, common hallway, stairway and basement.

2.  CO detectors within 15 ft of fuel burning appliance and 10ft of sleeping areas.

3.	FPB only needs to be in the presence of ansul testing when either a new installation or a modification to the system has been done. Inspection tickets/tags must be certified within 6 months. Semi annually.

4. 4.	 Illuminated Exit signs must be visible from all parts of the floor area.

5. If a building has a second means of egress then all hallways need emergency lighting. An existing fire escape "is" counted as a second means.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 7, 2013)

This might help.......when we picked up fire inspections a few years back it was handy, pocket sized, broken up by occuopancies.

Fire Inspector's Guide Based on the 2012 International Fire Code


----------



## cda (Feb 7, 2013)

soounds like you are mixing and matching actual code with what you recall, and local code


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 7, 2013)

Agree with fatboy the inspectors guide is a great help in the field or office. May I suggest using the index in the back of each book to point you to the code section(s) you may need based on the subject you are searching. This will help you to know the book and when you take your certification test.

In the future if you can ever purchase I-Quest for your computor I would highly recommend it for any office


----------



## mark handler (Feb 7, 2013)

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_rn=2&gs_ri=serp&gs_mss=fire%20code%20checklist%20&tok=mdRqS7wI0XKT6bj7nZ4new&pq=fire%20code%20checklist&cp=23&gs_id=g&xhr=t&q=fire+code+checklist+ifc&es_nrs=true&pf=p&tbo=d&sclient=psy-ab&oq=fire+code+checklist+ifc&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=506791a4fbec8351&biw=1066&bih=523


----------



## YFD797 (Feb 7, 2013)

I should of said New York State Codes


----------



## YFD797 (Feb 7, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> This might help.......when we picked up fire inspections a few years back it was handy, pocket sized, broken up by occuopancies. Fire Inspector's Guide Based on the 2012 International Fire Code


This looks pretty much what I'm looking for.


----------



## YFD797 (Feb 8, 2013)

Is this it?

http://www.peoriaaz.gov/uploadedFiles/Peoriaaz/Departments/Fire/InspectorGuide.pdf


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 8, 2013)

Make your own, I find eveytime look something up learn somthing eles


----------



## YFD797 (Feb 8, 2013)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> Make your own, I find eveytime look something up learn somthing eles


I absolutely am. I thought I could get a jump on it with someone who has something.


----------

